# Where to buy a Glock



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

My dad has been hunting and fishing all his life and now he wants to carry a concealed weapon. He has always carried a sawed off 12 gauge under his seat (I know illegal). I want to buy him a glock 45. for his birthday. Does anyone know where to get a deal on one in the Ft. Lauderdale area???


----------

